# DIY Modding



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just wondered if there is a way us mere members could lock a thread, Say you just wanted to make a statement on whatever, but didn't want to have any replies from the general forum that might be intelligent and well thought out, or just interesting.

Can we do that?

Kev.

PS not having a pop at Mods BTW


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I though the whole point of a forum was for people to make a statement, then the rest off us pull it to bits :wink: :wink: 

Lets face it you could make, what you think is a great declaration, but the rest of us thinks its a load of old tosh    

Alan H


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

What is the Shoutbox for then?

David


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

b16duv said:


> What is the Shoutbox for then?
> 
> David


SHOUTING​


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

pardon?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> No.


Not in the least surprised.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Would you like me to close the thread for you now Kev? :? 

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

it's seems to be a the game of late, why should I be treated any better that the rest.

I asked a simple question, but this site is degenerating into a club.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I asked a simple question.


You got a simple answer, so what is there to complain about this time?

(A purely rhetorical question!!).

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think I complained, but stated an opinion, unless that's banned too now.

Kev.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I thought this was a post about DIY MOONING!

Must get eyes tested :lol:  8O 

Peter


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

would have been a more interesting subject  
peedee


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Kev, is it time to look at the accounts?

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just PM'd you :lol: :lol: 

Kev.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

peedee said:


> would have been a more interesting subject
> peedee


Mooning :shocked!: :-({|= or is this thead :argue:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> it's seems to be a the game of late, why should I be treated any better that the rest.
> 
> I asked a simple question, but this site is degenerating into a club.


I think there are actually several 'clubs' within the forum. there's the:-

1/ I'm not a rascist but.... club
2/ Funny (?) joke (the ones that ramble on forever without a punchline - that I can find) club
3/ I can't spel or use correct grammur... club
4/ Lets bash everybody that can't spell or use correct grammar club
5/ I've got a pretty pooch club
6/ I've left Britain for warmer shores so lets slag it off at every opportunity club
7/ Bang on forever and a day about closed threads club
8/ Gordon Brown - Devil incarnate club
9/ Daily Mail appreciation club
10/ Please beg me to stay in the forum club

There of course will be plenty of other subversive gatherings that have yet to come to my attention. :lol: :roll:  :? 8O (oh I forgot to mention the - Include loads of smileys then nobody will think its offensive club.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

tubbytuba said:


> -
> 
> 1/ I'm not a rascist but.... club
> 2/ Funny (?) joke (the ones that ramble on forever without a punchline - that I can find) club
> ...


All this for only £10 a year "Bargain" :wink: :wink:


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

11/ We love Swift club
12/ We hate swift club
13/ We met a couple who knew someone that might once have claimed to have possibly met someone who had been gassed club
14/ We think gaslow is the answer to everything club
15/ We hate tuggers club (don't start - I'm an ex myself)


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tubbytuba!

When you said, *"I think there are actually several 'clubs' within the forum. there's the:- "*

you forgot the *"Wooden Spoon Club"*, for those who like stirring it! :lol: :roll: :wink:  (Apply lots of emoticons!)

There's been far too much of stirring recently. 8O


----------

